# stocking recomendation for shrimp & snails



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a 55G tank that I am buying shrimp for
I want to do both Amano & Cherry Reds
What are the stocking recomendations for these shrimp?

Also I have 5 Olive Nerite Snails and I have been thinking of getting more, any ideas on the stocking these?

The reason I ask is I know the number is a matter of opinion, and most of the replies will differ from each other.
But I was at a lfs and the sales goober, who was only tring to make a sale told me 3 per gallon. My jaw dropped, 165 shrimp for a 55G tank @ $4 ea = $660:fear: 
I will not go into that store again.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Depending on filtration and plant density, you can have over 1K shrimp in that tank...


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am talking about just for algae conrtol
I am not setting the tank up to be a shrimp only or breeder tank

btw 55G densly planted eheim 2217

I want the shrimp & nerites to me my only algae eaters.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

get at least:

20 cherry
10-15 amanos
10-15 nerites


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

That is about what I was thinking
Thanks


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Amanos grow bigger than cherries and could possibly harrass them.

If you plan to add fish too make sure they won't eat the shrimp for dinner. :hungry:


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

kwc1974 said:


> I am talking about just for algae conrtol
> I am not setting the tank up to be a shrimp only or breeder tank
> 
> btw 55G densly planted eheim 2217
> ...


I can't address the snail or Amanos because I have no experience with them, but starting with a 10 pack of Cherries should be just right. You really don't need any more.

They breed quickly and will establish a colony in your tank very quickly.

You are going to have to get a sponge filter intake cover. Cherry babies are tiny and WILL get sucked into your cannister if you don't.

Tom


----------

